# Antlantic sightings?



## Robert Holmes

They canned a plant in the UP because they had no information on how it turned out (more or less political reasons) this plant had the best returns for any river plant to date. I was there and fished the returns. If you can hook 10 to 20 fish per trip and land a couple it is good fishing. Now they waste 100,000 fish by taking a chance or experimenting I think that someone in the fisheries department should find a new job at Wal Mart. Those 100,000 fish that were wasted should have been planted in the UP site at the very least they would not have been wasted and the opportunity for river fishermen to catch one would have been there.


----------



## Robert Holmes

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Hopefully they give the plants a chance so we can figure all that out! Not just a short term plant and give it up. I think there is two places south that would be better suited than the big sandy tho. Who knows
> 
> Bob, if I were you I would try talking lssu into looking into the carp river as a project plant for them. Not like it's that far from the sault


Other than the St Mary's plants the Carp River plant took off with unreal success. I have communicated with the DNR and LSSU about planting in the Carp River again and they both have canned speeches that they give you. Funny how they tell you that the fish are earmarked to go elsewhere, CORA won't allow them to be planted, LSSU has to give excess fish to the DNR. If they want the Atlantic Salmon to be successful they should start by planting them where at least they have a good chance of surviving. The way the DNR is thinking they might have a better chance for survival if they planted them in a parking lot.


----------



## andyotto

The East Branch had a good plant too a few years ago by LSSU I think. We caught several of those fish in Tawas Bay. For a few years.


----------



## SJC

ausable_steelhead said:


> The DNR isn't as practiced on Atlantic salmon as LSSU, that's why they confided in them. They know how to make these fish work.
> 
> The first two plants were in elevated, cold flows during spring. The first plant went in while the river was pushing 5000cfs and like 35-36*. Guarantee they were temp shocked, then overwhelmed by all that water. The second plant was similar, but the flows were around 3500cfs, and the water was a little [email protected] 36-37*. Last year, the river was 2400cfs, and 44*...so they should have fared better...hopefully. There was some trial and error to be expected with this.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything on Alpena's plant? I do agree with Stan, that both the Alpena and Oscoda plants are in walleye-infested waters. There are large amounts of lake trout in those two spots as well, and they're right around the rivermouth in April and May when those smolts out migrate. The plant is big enough that a few should make it. We will see, if it's given some time, and a chance.


Some spawners have showed up in Alpena this year. A pretty decent # of small adi clipped ones were caught in the area this summer and I would bet they are from this plant. I will find out about my three when my CWT info comes in the mail.


----------



## Robert Holmes

andyotto said:


> The East Branch had a good plant too a few years ago by LSSU I think. We caught several of those fish in Tawas Bay. For a few years.


In order for it to work they need to spread it out more. Plant less fish at more locations at different times. The Cheboygan River gets a decent run of them and I don't think that they were ever planted there. If they plant 5000 fish at a location and none survive it is not a total loss. They still would have 45,000 that might have a chance to survive.


----------



## jpmarko

Robert Holmes said:


> Other than the St Mary's plants the Carp River plant took off with unreal success. I have communicated with the DNR and LSSU about planting in the Carp River again and they both have canned speeches that they give you. Funny how they tell you that the fish are earmarked to go elsewhere, CORA won't allow them to be planted, LSSU has to give excess fish to the DNR. If they want the Atlantic Salmon to be successful they should start by planting them where at least they have a good chance of surviving. The way the DNR is thinking they might have a better chance for survival if they planted them in a parking lot.


Not sure how much of a presence of anglers the Carp River has, but I'm sure the DNR wants to plant them where people tend to fish. Everyone has heard of the AuSable and there are lots of anglers fishing it every year. Not so sure about the Carp River. I'm guessing it doesn't get much fishing pressure and isn't nearly as well known? You'd know better than me. 

While there may be other rivers with better-suited conditions, I'm sure part of the consideration for where to plant has to do with social and economic reasons, i.e. planting where people actually fish. 

Do a lot of people fish the Carp River? I've seen it on a map but have never heard anything about it.


----------



## Robert Holmes

On any given day a few people fish the Carp River. I am ranting that the DNR wasted a valuable resource. If you have great success where you plant fish, why discontinue the program and plant fish where they have had no success and kill them all? Sure lots of people fish the AS but they won't be catching any Atlantic Salmon if they are unsuccessful there. It is more about survival of the planted fish than where they are planted. There are many rivers that have never been planted with Atlantic Salmon that are getting returns because the fish are surviving. The AS has a proven track record with Atlantic Salmon and it is not good, so the DNR keeps wasting them by planting them there. The Augres had good success with Atlantic Salmon returns and the DNR quit planting them there.


----------



## SJC

jpmarko said:


> Not sure how much of a presence of anglers the Carp River has, but I'm sure the DNR wants to plant them where people tend to fish. Everyone has heard of the AuSable and there are lots of anglers fishing it every year. Not so sure about the Carp River. I'm guessing it doesn't get much fishing pressure and isn't nearly as well known? You'd know better than me.
> 
> While there may be other rivers with better-suited conditions, I'm sure part of the consideration for where to plant has to do with social and economic reasons, i.e. planting where people actually fish.
> 
> Do a lot of people fish the Carp River? I've seen it on a map but have never heard anything about it.


I think the most important thing is to get these things to survive by putting them where they will work. The LSSU fish are being caught from the St. Clair River to the Soo. In the spring and early summer, you have a good chance to catch an Atlantic up and down the coast. If we can get more to make it, the fishing can only improve. Where ever they are planted, they will be targeted and caught, if they survive. 

The old way of simply dumping fish where you want them just doesn't work here anymore. I don't know why they would have abandoned a plant on a river that not only worked, but has potential for natural reproduction, and a weir that could easily be used for egg take. You know what they say about squeaky wheels...


----------



## andyotto

Robert Holmes said:


> On any given day a few people fish the Carp River. I am ranting that the DNR wasted a valuable resource. If you have great success where you plant fish, why discontinue the program and plant fish where they have had no success and kill them all? Sure lots of people fish the AS but they won't be catching any Atlantic Salmon if they are unsuccessful there. It is more about survival of the planted fish than where they are planted. There are many rivers that have never been planted with Atlantic Salmon that are getting returns because the fish are surviving. The AS has a proven track record with Atlantic Salmon and it is not good, so the DNR keeps wasting them by planting them there. The Augres had good success with Atlantic Salmon returns and the DNR quit planting them there.


I hear what you are saying Robert and agree that maybe they need to spread them out a little more. However like you said I wouldn't pull the plug on the Ausable plants just yet as they really haven't given a great try yet.


----------



## Robert Holmes

andyotto said:


> I hear what you are saying Robert and agree that maybe they need to spread them out a little more. However like you said I wouldn't pull the plug on the Ausable plants just yet as they really haven't given a great try yet.


Plant the AuGres and Rifle Rivers more will show up in the AS than the current plant and kill plan that the DNR has.


----------



## Robert Holmes

andyotto said:


> I hear what you are saying Robert and agree that maybe they need to spread them out a little more. However like you said I wouldn't pull the plug on the Ausable plants just yet as they really haven't given a great try yet.


I believe that they have tried several times without significant results. The AuSable would be better for skamania or Michigan steelhead plants. LSSU has excellent facilities, few lake trout, and great food sources for the Atlantic Salmon program that is why they have been successful.


----------



## andyotto

Robert Holmes said:


> I believe that they have tried several times without significant results. The AuSable would be better for skamania or Michigan steelhead plants. LSSU has excellent facilities, few lake trout, and great food sources for the Atlantic Salmon program that is why they have been successful.


Yes three times recently and once maybe back in the70's I recall. This however was the first year they actually waited until ideal conditions for planting like LSSU does.


----------



## andyotto

BTW you very well could be right in that the Ausable just isn't a suitable location. I just think it needs a little more time to see if it works.


----------



## Fishfighter

Robert Holmes said:


> Plant the AuGres and Rifle Rivers more will show up in the AS than the current plant and kill plan that the DNR has.


I agree with both of those locations for atlantics one is proven and the other one is full of cold water and stretches of gravel for natural reproduction.


----------



## Robert Holmes

andyotto said:


> Yes three times recently and once maybe back in the70's I recall. This however was the first year they actually waited until ideal conditions for planting like LSSU does.


They did several plants in the 1980's and 1990's with LSSU fish on an experimental basis. Not much was ever public knowledge about these plants. I caught one in 1987 at Singing Bridge that was planted in 1984 in the AuSable. I don't know if it was a DNR or an LSSU plant. They might try relocating mature fish into the AuSable to see if they will spawn in the river. It works well with walleye.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Fishndude said:


> I've been reading/hearing about the Atlantics planted in the Ausable for years. But I've only caught a couple small Atlantics, and it was a few years ago - maybe 4 or 5. Hopefully we see some this year, but the odds don't seem great. By the end of next week I'll know.


Pier fishing was real good for them last spring in Oscoda and a good number of heads were turned in the DNR. This week DNR shocked a bunch in the river.


----------



## Queequeg

I've seen two decent Atlantics pulled from ausable in the last two outings this last week. They may not be in thick but they're around.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I lost a nice one last week. I've heard/saw pics from every plant site the last couple weeks. I think it's starting to come to fruition with the plants.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

There has been decent numbers of them around of late! Very easy to find them spawning in the gravel runs.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

It sounds like the harbor plants in southern lake Huron are doing great. Many Atlantics showing up in coolers and I_'ve read that Sanilac harbor had them porpoising all over this fall._


----------



## Shift7609

piscatorial warrior said:


> It sounds like the harbor plants in southern lake Huron are doing great. Many Atlantics showing up in coolers and I_'ve read that Sanilac harbor had them porpoising all over this fall._


Yes they did return but getting them to bite is a task


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Shift7609 said:


> Yes they did return but getting them to bite is a task


I have heard, while talking fishing around The Soo, that they are a top-water feeder that have to be fished a little differently than other Great Lakes Trout & Salmon. ???

I will say it is exciting when you get a pod of them all interested in your presentation at the same time.


----------



## brian0013

Got my first Atlantic on the pin!


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Nice fish! If you don't mind sharing, What were you using for bait? Thanks!


----------



## brian0013

Vicious Fishous said:


> Nice fish! If you don't mind sharing, What were you using for bait? Thanks!


Small jig n wax worm


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Cool! Thanks thanks for the reply. I haven't gone after them "subtlety". Usually swinging big fuzzy crap. I'm going to try this weekend and see what nibbles.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

My buddy and I each got an Atlantic. It was tough. There not many fish at all. Weather was shatty. We tried all kinds of flies, but in the end Rapalas did the trick. It's good to be a versatile fisherman... I did miss a hog brown on the fly right at my feet. I'll remember that one for a while.


----------



## andyotto

Vicious Fishous said:


> My buddy and I each got an Atlantic. It was tough. There not many fish at all. Weather was shatty. We tried all kinds of flies, but in the end Rapalas did the trick. It's good to be a versatile fisherman... I did miss a hog brown on the fly right at my feet. I'll remember that one for a while.


Man look at the beak on that male.


----------



## Fishndude

Vicious Fishous said:


> My buddy and I each got an Atlantic. It was tough. There not many fish at all. Weather was shatty. We tried all kinds of flies, but in the end Rapalas did the trick. It's good to be a versatile fisherman... I did miss a hog brown on the fly right at my feet. I'll remember that one for a while.



Wow, nice fish. Were those caught anywhere near the Ausable River? I am just curious.


----------



## brian0013

Hey wtg some nice looking fish there


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I hope you guys are reporting your catches/sightings to the biologists. This is vital in keeping this fishery going. Let them know fish are returning.


----------



## SJC

No clips? The only unclipped ones I know about are not in the Au Sable...


----------



## andyotto

SJC said:


> No clips? The only unclipped ones I know about are not in the Au Sable...


Makes me wonder if some of the Atlantics are just going up any trib. they come to.


----------



## Robert Holmes

andyotto said:


> Makes me wonder if some of the Atlantics are just going up any trib. they come to.


After 25 +- years of planting them they are starting to spread out and they seem to be producing pretty good.


----------



## herb09

Only have the last couple of years in the Ausable and had a great return this year time to stop whining.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

herb09 said:


> Only have the last couple of years in the Ausable and had a great return this year time to stop whining.


Agreed. Time to figure them out on the AS, and start getting some hookups.

I'm pretty encouraged by what we saw this Autumn. Hope the DNR has some info on this.


----------



## andyotto

herb09 said:


> Only have the last couple of years in the Ausable and had a great return this year time to stop whining.


Whining?


----------



## Robert Holmes

herb09 said:


> Only have the last couple of years in the Ausable and had a great return this year time to stop whining.


The last time that I talked to the creel clerk he indicated that the atlantic salmon were migrating throughout Lake Huron.


----------



## SJC

herb09 said:


> Only have the last couple of years in the Ausable and had a great return this year time to stop whining.


Who's whining? I truly hope they get these things to work on the Au Sable because I love catching them. What do you consider a "great return" on a 30,000 - 40,000 fish plant on a 7 mile stretch of river? What I have witnessed and heard about from others is not what I would call a "great return". However, it is encouraging that some fish are now returning. Maybe they are getting this figured out and it will only get better.


----------



## herb09

ausable_steelhead said:


> Agreed. Time to figure them out on the AS, and start getting some hookups.
> 
> I'm pretty encouraged by what we saw this Autumn. Hope the DNR has some info on this.


Waiting to hear from the biologist on the results from the shocking survey done a few weeks back, but early indications are the first couple of years were certainly not a bust. Nor do I think the folks in charge should be receiving any criticism for there efforts to bring Atlantic's to the Ausable.


----------

